# Working & Living In Canada



## MaeCee (May 23, 2008)

Hi everyone! Just want to know how is it like working and living in Canada. I'm a Filipino and been working in a Tourism company in Dubai, United Arab Emirates for nearly 4 years as an Executive/Consultant. I want to move to Canada in a year time. I have relatives in Calgary who can support me. Now I want to know what are the chances of getting job there. Would there be lots of opportunities for me in the same field where I am now? I've been hearing stories from other Filipinos that all immigrants would be starting from zero. Is it true? Does it mean my work experience abroad is useless? How's the cost of living in Calgary? Is it expensive? Let me know please. Thanks a lot!


----------

